# I do



## Isygirl13

How do you day the words   "I do" in Spanish?


----------



## transparente

It all depends on the context. 
For example, if you are answering the question "Do you accept so and so as.....?", "yes, *I do*" will be: sí, *lo acepto*.


----------



## fsabroso

Isygirl13 said:


> How do you day the words   "I do" in Spanish?


Well,

As you know, "do" is an auxilliary verb, so we don't translate it, usually it is understand.

Ej.

I do work, yo trabajo.

Regards!


----------



## kaoruca

It can mean thousands of different things!!!!!!
If you refer "short answers" it can mean many words, though it isn't difficult to understand.
If the question is "Do you like horses?" And the answer is "Yes, I do" =
¿Te gustan los caballos? Sí (, me gustan). And that's the same with any other verb.
Do you work? Yes, I do (=¿Trabajas? Sí (, trabajo)).
If you mean I do whatever = yo hago cualquier cosa/ lo que sea.
If you mean I do such as in I don't like horses.  - I do (=No me gustan los caballos.  - A mí sí) I don't work.  - I do  (No trabajo.  - Yo sí)

And now, what do you mean?


----------



## hikesterson

gracias kaoruca por la explicación minuciosa.


----------



## superalternativo

"I do" ...en su mas simple traducción sería ..."yo hago" ...o en su defecto..."yo lo hago". Cuando te hablan en Ingles y te hacen una pregunta, p.e. Do you like dancing? (Te gusta bailar?). Al responder ...Yes, I do....dices Si, yo lo hago! Pero en una traducción mas literaria contestariamos en español con un simple....Si..! ..o con un: Si, si me gusta bailar (en este caso existe mayor formalidad al hablar)! 

   Hay otros casos en INGLES donde no siempre se debe buscar una traducción fiel y exacta de la palabra o verbo, en este caso del verbo "to do"! ...p.e. I do like dancing! ..q refiere a una acentuación del hecho en cuestion: I like dancing: A mi me gusta bailar! I do like dancing: A mi si que me gusta bailar (se dá un tono enfático del verbo en el contexto!!) ...Figurense otro verbo: I do love you baby!!


Me parece que kaoruca está muy equivocado!


----------



## Stu Pedazo

Do you like dancing? = Te gusta bailar? -not- Bailas?

When someone answers "Yes, I do" to a question like "Do you like dancing?", it means "Yes, I do *like* to dance", not "Yes, I  *do* dance."

By the way, I don't understand why you said that kaoruca is wrong.


----------



## hikesterson

Coincido con Stu Pedazo


----------



## hikesterson

Cuando te hacen la pregunta en inglés, "do you like to dance" la respuesta correcta en el caso afirmativo es "yes, I do like to dance" (o simplemente "yes" o "yes, I like to dance") no es correcto contestar "yes I do dance."
Esta es una equivocación. 

Tampoco se dice "Do you like *dancing*?"  menos que dancing sea el nombre de una clase en la escuela o algo así.  Se dice "Do you like to *dance*?"


----------



## superalternativo

hikesterson ....What part of this (below) don't you understand?

"I do" ...en su mas simple traducción sería ..."yo hago" ...o en su defecto..."yo lo hago". Cuando te hablan en Ingles y te hacen una pregunta, p.e. Do you like dancing? (Te gusta bailar?). Al responder ...Yes, I do....dices Si, yo lo hago! Pero en una traducción mas literaria contestariamos en español con un simple....Si..! ..o con un: Si, si me gusta bailar (en este caso existe mayor formalidad al hablar)! 

Hay otros casos en INGLES donde no siempre se debe buscar una traducción fiel y exacta de la palabra o verbo, en este caso del verbo "to do"! ...p.e. I do like dancing! ..q refiere a una acentuación del hecho en cuestion: I like dancing: A mi me gusta bailar! I do like dancing: A mi si que me gusta bailar (se dá un tono enfático del verbo en el contexto!!) ...Figurense otro verbo: I do love you baby!!


----------



## hikesterson

Lo que yo dije es correcto.  Si buscas en google, lo que ves son muchas paginas de otros paises, no necessariamente son escritas por angloparlantes o puede haber frases escritas por jovenes de eeuu que no saben escribir bien.  Tienes que buscar sitios legítimos. Google no compruebe nada. También puede ser differente en Inglaterra.  

Lo que sí  puedes decir is "Do you like dancing *in the rain*?" "*Do you like dancing to Hip-hop?*"  Estos también aparecerían en una busqueda de Google. 

Pero esos ejemplos son distintos de "do you like dancing?" Y definitivamente no contestas "Do you like to dance?" with "I do dance".

Si  quieres hablar para llegar a un entendimiento, está bien. Pero cuando hablas para provocar o para enfadar, no ayuda a nadie.  Tampoco creo que los moderadores aprueben este tipo de comportamiento.


----------



## superalternativo

Ok, at least you reckon it may be different in England ;O) ..I'd say it's quite right in England (or G.B.)...I've just spoken with an English teacher and said: it's fine! Just because you don't use it in America that much it doesn't mean it is wrong! And believe me, English language comes from ENGLAND as Spanish comes from Spain! Imagine someone form Venezuela saying it's incorrect the way SPANISH people use some words or sentences! TIPS....I never wrote ner meant ..."Do you like to dance?" with an answer like "I do dance" ...it was a wrong interpretation who made Stu Pedazo and you can comfirm it having a look at this! TIPS....I publicly apologize if I didn't act as I should have... vbmenu_register("postmenu_1726485", true);


----------



## hikesterson

¿Me puede traducir esto al inglés?


			
				superalternativo said:
			
		

> Do you like dancing? (Te gusta bailar?). Al responder ...Yes, I do....dices Si, yo lo hago!


----------



## hikesterson

Después de que contestes esa pregunta, puedes hacernos el favor de explicar porque crees que kaoruca está equivocado. Él o ella dijo muchas cosas y me parece que fue una buena explicación. No vale decir que alguien está equivocado si no dices que crees que está mal y porque.


----------



## superalternativo

I don't really think you want me to translate that (above) into English...I mean...NOT again, It's clear! ...Though probably you want me to explain it in the context. I don't know why it's so hard for you...I'll do it, but honestly: IT IS NOT WORTH THE TROUBLE! 

...Firstly: I never meant ¿BAILAS? ..Secondly: Read it carefully...

"Al responder ...Yes, I do....dices Si, yo lo hago!"

Would you think I MEANT "YES, I DO DANCE"? or...THAT I MEANT "YES, I DO LIKE" dancing? ...and I mean when I wrote the answer: "Si, yo lo hago"!! ...Get it: it's a simple translation of "I do"...in Spanish: "yo hago" ...ó ..."yo lo hago"...if you don't get it...let me know, I may try other way!

I just want you to have a look...and then let me know if I was wrong as you said:

http://www.udel.edu/eli/grammar2.html

Ctrl + F ....and write "dancing" if you don't get it straight away!


----------



## Jamxid

kaoruca said:


> It can mean thousands of different things!!!!!!
> If you refer "short answers" it can mean many words, though it isn't difficult to understand.
> If the question is "Do you like horses?" And the answer is "Yes, I do" =
> ¿Te gustan los caballos? Sí (, me gustan). And that's the same with any other verb.
> Do you work? Yes, I do (=¿Trabajas? Sí (, trabajo)).
> If you mean I do whatever = yo hago cualquier cosa/ lo que sea.
> If you mean I do such as in I don't like horses. - I do (=No me gustan los caballos. - A mí sí) I don't work. - I do (No trabajo. - Yo sí)
> 
> And now, what do you mean?


 
I agree with this explanation.


----------



## sendai

superalternativo said:


> Ok, at least you reckon it may be different in England ;O) ..I'd say it's quite right in England (or G.B.)...I've just spoken with an English teacher and said: it's fine! Just because you don't use it in America that much it doesn't mean it is wrong


We say it in America, too.  "Do you like dancing?" sounds completely normal to me.  However, I think that (to my ears, anyway) it's more likely to mean, "Te gusta el baile?", which isn't quite the same thing.  Mabye that's what hikesterson was trying to say.


----------



## Stu Pedazo

Hi again. 

Remember, superalternativo, that you were responding to a native English speaker who wanted to know how to say "I do" in Spanish.

"Al responder ...Yes, I do....dices Si, yo lo hago!" 

When responding, "Yes, I do," [to the question, "Te gusta bailar?" (Do you like to dance?)] you say "Si, yo lo hago."  

Do you understand how this could give an English speaker the impression that your translation for "I do" in this particular case is "yo lo hago"? 

At this point I'm sure that you didn't intend to give that impression and I understand that you meant "yo lo hago" as a literal translation of the English text, but to be quite frank with you, I feel that your message wasn't as clear as it could have --and perhaps should have-- been. Furthermore, since you didn't believe that "yo lo hago" was a proper translation for "I do" in the aforementioned context, I don't see what it is that inspired you to proclaim that the information provided by kaoruca was incorrect, nor do I see a contradiction between it and the info which you posted. Despite the fact that both hikesterson and I have asked you to clarify that point, you have yet to anwer that question. 

I regret that there was a misunderstanding between us and I'd like to make it clear that I never intended to offend you, so I'm very sorry that your feelings were hurt. I appreciate your thoughtful apology, but I think that the tone of your last post was also a bit rude and condescending, so I have some doubts as to your sincerity. If you'd like, I will gladly continue this conversation with you via PM since it's obviously off-topic. I'm optimistic that we can settle this and move on.


----------



## superalternativo

Did you forget to paste this part STU PEDAZO? (the one in red):

"I do" ...en su mas simple traducción sería ..."yo hago" ...o en su defecto..."yo lo hago". 

(Te gusta bailar?). Al responder ...Yes, I do....dices Si, yo lo hago! Pero en una traducción mas literaria contestariamos en español con un simple....Si..! ..o con un: Si, si me gusta bailar (en este caso existe mayor formalidad al hablar)! 

Did I say: "I do" always means "Yo lo hago"? Can not you see: I try to make a diference between its "simple traducción" and its "sentido figurativo"??

Moving on:  By kaoruca "I do" can mean thousands of different things!!!!! I totally disagree with him! The verb "to do" as an auxiliar verb can help avoid repetition. Here we have a nice link, we all can learn from it:

http://grcpublishing.grc.nasa.gov/WordOfWeekArchive/week64.cfm

And by the way, my feelings haven't been hurt that much mate! Like McDonalds does, I'm Loving it   ;O)  ...as I keep learning!!


----------



## hikesterson

I still think "Do you like dancing?" sounds bad. "Do you like to dance?" sounds much more natural...which is not "Do you like the dance?" (Te guste el baile?") 
But I'll look for evidence.

What you did, Superalternativo, was as Stu Pedazo says and everyone who knows more than basic Spanish understands, is take a literal translation for ONE meaning of "I do" in Spanish, and use it incorrectly in a Spanish frase. 

*To be clear, if you answer "**Yes,I do" to the question "Do you like to dance?" The "**I do" **is always short for* "*I do like to dance*"* and never short for "I do dance**." Nunca significa en este caso “lo hago”, contrary to what you said superalternativo.* 


It's not a question of being more or less literary. It's a question of being right and wrong. And what you said is wrong...not only that but has the potential of confusing a lot of people.

This is really a very simple issue to rectify, and we've gone around and around... You inserted an incorrect translation into Spanish and passed it off as a valid answer. This may be due to your lack of understanding of the subject.


Did kaoruca mean that there were literally thousands of meanings for "I do"? No, of course not, she (I checked: she is female) was pointing out in Spanish that there are many ways of translating the phrase in different contexts (in some of which, you omit it) which is absolutely correct.


----------



## hikesterson

Ya encontré una respuesta en otro hilo (here) que se trata de la cuestión de "do you like xxxing?" versus "do you like to xxx?". El asunto es que "do you like dancing" no significa "te gusta bailar?" 



Aupick said:


> In *I like skiing* the important bit is the like. You're talking about something you enjoy, and not saying much about the skiing. You might like doing it, watching it on TV, or you might just like the idea of it, because of all the clothing and those fancy goggles you wear.
> 
> In *I like to ski* you're saying something about what you enjoy, but you're _also_ saying something about skiing, ie that it's an activity that you actually _do_. *I like to ski* is _not_ appropriate if you just watch it on TV.


 
Si leen el hilo verán que se discuten angloparlantes entre ellos mismos acerca del significado de los gerundios en las frases del tipo "I like + to + xxx" y "I like xxxing". 

Una pregunta, está bien decir "Te gusta el bailar?" Esto es mas parecido a "Do you like dancing?" Y también concide con lo que dije al principio y lo que dijo sendai.

Porfavor, si se encuentran errores gramaticales en mi español, corrijanmelos no más.


----------



## superalternativo

*To be clear, if you answer "**Yes,I do" to the question "Do you like to dance?" The "**I do" **is always short for* "*I do like to dance*"* and never short for "I do dance**." Nunca significa en este caso “lo hago”, contrary to what you said superalternativo.* THIS IS THE BIG ISSUE. YOU UNDERSTAND IT AS IF I MEANT THAT I DO WAS SHORT FOR I DO DANCE! ..I DID NEVER MEAN THAT AND I INVITED YOU TO READ CAREFULLY TO CHECK IT OUT! I BELIEVE MY LEVEL IN ENGLISH IS GOOD ENOUGH NOT TO DO THAT, NOT EVEN BY AN ACCIDENTAL MISTAKE. I'M NOT SAYING MY ENGLISH IS PERFECT, BUT, COME ON, IT'S NOT SO BAD! I STILL BELIEVE YOU DON'T GET IT AS I MEANT AND YOU HAVEN'T READ IT ALL EITHER! EVERYBODY READS WHAT THEY WANT! AND AS I SAID: IT IS NOT WORTH THE TROUBLE TO REPEAT IT AGAIN AND AGAIN, JUST DON'T MAKE ME LOOK I'M WRONG GIVING ME SUCH AN EXAMPLE! I ALREADY TOLD YOU WHY I THOUGHT KAORUCA WAS WRONG AND I SHOWED YOU DO YOU LIKE DANCING? WAS A RIGHT SENTENCE AND YOU STILL THINK IT SOUNDS BAD! ..."This is really a very simple issue to rectify"

"You inserted an incorrect translation into Spanish and passed it off as a valid answer." IT'S A SHAME TO WRITE IT...if you have read all what I have written!

*YOU HAVEN'T LOOKED AT THE LINKS I PASTED, HAVE YOU? AGAIN...I INVITE EVERYONE TO READ IT:*

http://www.udel.edu/eli/grammar2.html

http://grcpublishing.grc.nasa.gov/Wo...ive/week64.cfm

(HAVE A LOOK OR TAKE A LOOK...WHATSOEVER!)


----------



## superalternativo

You can even compare what you have posted against the link I have pasted: AN ENGLISH TEACHER CAN CONFIRM WHO IS RIGHT AND WHO IS NOT!

http://www.udel.edu/eli/grammar2.html

CTRL  +  F    ...and write: DANCING


----------



## hikesterson

With all due respect, they're not the same thing to me. And as you can see on the link I attached, many English speakers agree with that. They're used in different contexts, and if you meet a girl in a bar and inquire about her hobbies, asking, "Do you like dancing?" it's going to sound weird. "Do you like to dance?" refers to her enjoyment of the act of dancing. I invite you to ask many other native speakers, and put in that context for them. 

In addition, you still did not translate the part I asked you to, and I think if you did, you would see the error in your statement, regardless of what you meant to say. 



superalternativo said:


> (Te gusta bailar?). Al responder ...Yes, I do....dices Si, yo lo hago! Pero en una traducción mas literaria contestariamos en español con un simple....Si..! ..o con un: Si, si me gusta bailar (en este caso existe mayor formalidad al hablar)


 
Let me try:
(Te gusta bailar?). On responding, yes I do....you say *yes I do it! *But in a more literary translation, we would answer in Spanish with a simple Yes...!..or with a: Yes, I do like to dance (in this case there is more spoken formality).


----------



## superalternativo

Thank you very much....I see how little you understand it.

Nevermind...waste of time, body! AN ENGLISH TEACHER CAN CONFIRM WHO IS RIGHT AND WHO IS NOT! They are not just native English speakers, but also TEACHERS...and they teach it:

http://www.udel.edu/eli/grammar2.html

CTRL + F ...and write: DANCING


----------



## Stu Pedazo

I simply wanted to know if you could understand how a misunderstanding could take place. Apparently, you don't, so I will explain it to you. 

First of all, "simple translation" does not mean literal or word-for-word. Is "yo lo hago" a simple translation for "I do"? Yes, but given the context, so is "Si, [me gusta]." 

Now imagine that you're a native English speaker who is learning Spanish and you read this sentence: "...en una traducción mas literaria contestariamos en español con...", which, ironically, as a student you would translate word for word, reading "literary translation." The only definition for "literario/a" listed by WR is "literary", 

lit·er·ar·y (lt-rr)
adj. 
1. Of, relating to, or dealing with literature: literary criticism. 
2. Of or relating to writers or the profession of literature: literary circles. 
3. Versed in or fond of literature or learning. 
4. 
a. Appropriate to literature rather than everyday speech or writing. 
b. Bookish; pedantic 
Source: http://www.thefreedictionary.com 

but as it turns out, "traduccion literaria", according to the RAE, is a set expression meaning the exact opposite of word-for-word translation. You might wonder why I would think that you, a native Spanish speaker, would say that "si, [me gusta]" is simply a literary translation. Here are my reasons: 1) I knew that "literario/a" meant literary and did not know of the set phrase, "traduccion literaria"; 2) You said that kaoruca was wrong, but you didn't specify a reason, so it was natural to look for an argument or contradiction between your text and hers; 3) You criticized the content of a message which was and is, as far as I can tell, 100% correct, which gave me reason to question your judgment. 

I did not write that I thought your translation for "I do" was always "yo [lo] hago" regardless of the context. I only wished to point out, for anyone who may have believed otherwise, that it was not the translation for "I do [like something]" in Spanish. As for kaoruca's claim that "I do" has thousands of meanings (or translations into Spanish), I consider that to be correct. Besides all of the translations which you and kaoruca have already mentioned -- Si, [me gustan]; Yo si; A mi si, A mi si que me...; yo si trabajo, and so on-- as many online courses (such as this one: 
http://www.studyspanish.com/lessons/regverb1.htm) and Spanish teachers remind us, the Spanish present indicative has three translations to English, including "I do + verb": 

*Yo hablo inglés*:
I speak English.
I do speak English.
I am speaking English. 

Let's take, for example, the oath of office mentioned in the website you referred us to earlier ( http://grcpublishing.grc.nasa.gov/WordOfWeekArchive/week64.cfm ). The government of Puerto Rico uses the same oath but in Spanish. Their translation for 

_"I, as Governor of Puerto Rico, do solemnly swear that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States and the Constitution and the Laws of the Commonwealth of Puerto Rico..."_ 
reads as follows: 

_"Yo, como Gobernador de Puerto Rico, juro solemnemente que mantendrÃ© y defenderÃ© la ConstituciÃ³n de los Estados Unidos y la ConstituciÃ³n y la Leyes del Estado Libre Asociado de Puerto Rico..."_ 
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Governor_of_Puerto_Rico 

As you notice, they translate "I do solemnly swear" with "juro solemnemente" as opposed to "Yo si que juro solemnemente" or "Yo si juro solemnemente." There are as many ways to translate "I do" into Spanish as there are Spanish verbs. In other words, there are indeed thousands! 

Please don't write entire sentences in CAPS. It's considered bad "netiquette". (For more information about netiquette, visit this website: http://www.berean-houston.org/Netiquette.htm )


----------



## hikesterson

Si quieres hablar de los asuntos, hablamos. Si quieres insultar, vete a otro lado. Es muy sencillo. 

Dime donde equivoqué en mi traducción o traducelo tu mismo como te lo he pedido dos veces.


Estos son los asuntos principales.




superalternativo said:


> Cuando te hablan en Ingles y te hacen una pregunta, p.e. Do you like dancing? (Te gusta bailar?). Al responder ...Yes, I do....dices Si, yo lo hago!


1) *Acerca de lo que está arriba*. *Incorrecto**.* No importa que tipo de traducción sea, literal, literaría, técnica, etc. Definitivamente no, no dices "Si, yo lo hago," en este caso, ni en inglés, ni en español. ¿Quieres que te explique porque? Me daria mucho gusto.





superalternativo said:


> Me parece que kaoruca está muy equivocado!


2) *Dijiste que Kaoruca está muy equivocada.* Como explicó Stu Pedazo muy bien, eso tambíen *es** incorrecto*. El enlace que se trataba de “I do” dijo que “I do” tenía dos papeles principales. Pero lo que no entendiste o no tomaste en cuenta, que es muy muy básico, es que esta pagina *se* *trata de los significados de “I do” en ingles*, no de las traducciones al español. ¿Está claro? Hay muchas traducciones de "I do" al español.




superalternativo said:


> " I like dancing: A mi me gusta bailar!


3) *Que "a mi me gusta bailar" significa solamente "I like to dance."* *Incorrecto*. "Me gusta bailar" significa "I like to dance." *a mi me gusta bailar* añade énfasis y puede significar también "I do like to dance." 


4) *"I like dancing" = a "I like to dance" en todo aspecto.* Yo creo que es *incorrecto*. En cuanto a ese sitio que proporcionaste...bueno, es un sitio legítimo, esto coincido. Pero tambíen sé como se usa la frase acá y no lo dice de la manera tu lo usaste. Además de mi opinion, sendai también reconoce que tiene otro significado. Puede ser que los maestros A) lo simplificaron para no confundir a la gente con matices B) también puede ser qu en los libros de la gramatica lo dice que ellos dijeron, pero te recuerdo que los libros no pueden dirigir como la gente use las frases en la vida real. Hay un montón de reglas que se rompen y al seguirlas le parecerías extraño a la mayoría de la gente. Por ejemplo, sabías que si tocas la puerta y te dicen "Who is it?" La respuesta gramaticalmente correcta sería "It is I"? Por lo menos hace tiempo fue así. Pero casi nadie lo decía, así que la regla empezó a cambiarse. ¿Y has escuchado de "whom"? Casi nadie lo usa en la vida real (al hablar), aunque es una regla gramatical. Creo que “Do you like dancing” no es lo mismo que “Do you like to dance.” Si preguntas “do you like dancing” hablas del tema del baile, como concepto, puede ser que te gusta verlo en la television. pero si preguntas “do you like to dance?” hablas del acto de bailar. 

Considera la evidencia al contrario: Lo que yo he escrito, lo que sendai ha escrito, el extracto que yo pegue de *Aupick (que es de GB) y* lo que han escrito algunos angloparlantes en el hilo que yo pegué. ¿Es puramente coincidencia? No 

4)Por último, tu actitud ha sido pésimo.


----------



## jadaman

hello, interesting discussion here. just to throw my two cents in, id say i dont totally agree with this.  while its true that ´i like to dance´and ´i like dancing´can mean slightly different things as this chap has pointed out, id certainly say that in my experience ´do you like dancing´is probably a more common question in common conversation then ´do you like to dance´ and also in my experience ´yes i do´is a perfectly valid response, and if i heard it (and i believe itd have thought itd be the same for anyone this side of the pond)  i certainly wouldnt consider either to be incorrect, and i dont think ive ever been taught as such.  






hikesterson said:


> Si quieres hablar de los asuntos, hablamos. Si quieres insultar, vete a otro lado. Es muy sencillo.
> 
> Dime donde equivoqué en mi traducción o traducelo tu mismo como te lo he pedido dos veces.
> 
> 
> Estos son los asuntos principales.
> 
> 
> 1) *Acerca de lo que está arriba*. *Incorrecto**.* No importa que tipo de traducción sea, literal, literaría, técnica, etc. Definitivamente no, no dices "Si, yo lo hago," en este caso, ni en inglés, ni en español. ¿Quieres que te explique porque? Me daria mucho gusto.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) *Dijiste que Kaoruca está muy equivocada.* Como explicó Stu Pedazo muy bien, eso tambíen *es** incorrecto*. El enlace que se trataba de “I do” dijo que “I do” tenía dos papeles principales. Pero lo que no entendiste o no tomaste en cuenta, que es muy muy básico, es que esta pagina *se* *trata de los significados de “I do” en ingles*, no de las traducciones al español. ¿Está claro? Hay muchas traducciones de "I do" al español.
> 
> 
> 3) *Que "a mi me gusta bailar" significa solamente "I like to dance."* *Incorrecto*. "Me gusta bailar" significa "I like to dance." *a mi me gusta bailar* añade énfasis y puede significar también "I do like to dance."
> 
> 
> 4) *"I like dancing" = a "I like to dance" en todo aspecto.* Yo creo que es *incorrecto*. En cuanto a ese sitio que proporcionaste...bueno, es un sitio legítimo, esto coincido. Pero tambíen sé como se usa la frase acá y no lo dice de la manera tu lo usaste. Además de mi opinion, sendai también reconoce que tiene otro significado. Puede ser que los maestros A) lo simplificaron para no confundir a la gente con matices B) también puede ser qu en los libros de la gramatica lo dice que ellos dijeron, pero te recuerdo que los libros no pueden dirigir como la gente use las frases en la vida real. Hay un montón de reglas que se rompen y al seguirlas le parecerías extraño a la mayoría de la gente. Por ejemplo, sabías que si tocas la puerta y te dicen "Who is it?" La respuesta gramaticalmente correcta sería "It is I"? Por lo menos hace tiempo fue así. Pero casi nadie lo decía, así que la regla empezó a cambiarse. ¿Y has escuchado de "whom"? Casi nadie lo usa en la vida real (al hablar), aunque es una regla gramatical. Creo que “Do you like dancing” no es lo mismo que “Do you like to dance.” Si preguntas “do you like dancing” hablas del tema del baile, como concepto, puede ser que te gusta verlo en la television. pero si preguntas “do you like to dance?” hablas del acto de bailar.
> 
> Considera la evidencia al contrario: Lo que yo he escrito, lo que sendai ha escrito, el extracto que yo pegue de *Aupick (que es de GB) y* lo que han escrito algunos angloparlantes en el hilo que yo pegué. ¿Es puramente coincidencia? No
> 
> 4)Por último, tu actitud ha sido pésimo.


----------



## Iliana

Superalternativo, creo que estás equivocado. Decir que "I do" significa solamente "yo lo hago" es una definición muy limitada.

Yo jamás he escuchado a un hispanoblante responder a una pregunta usando semejante respuesta. Para explicar mejor mi punto, aquí expongo un ejemplo:

Do you like apples?  Yes I do.
¿Te gustan las manzanas? ¿¿¿Si lo hago????? 

En este caso, lo correcto en español es decir si me gustan o simplemente decir si. 

Hay que tener cuidado con lo que se responde en los foros. Muchos foreros parecen olvidar que los contenidos son usados como referencia y no es ético ni profesional atacar ni criticar severamente a otro forero. Para eso existen la sugerencias y los argumentos.


----------



## kaoruca

Thank you very much, hikesterson. That's what I meant. In Spanish, "DO" hasn't got any translation when it's placed in questions (Do = 0, you = tú, love = amas, me = me? Do you love me? = ¿(Tú) Me amas?). That's kind of questions are usually answered YES or NO (Sí o no). And that's all.
But if we have to translate it (DO), we will do it naming it as the main verb of the sentence. That is, Do you love me? Yes, I do (¿Me amas? Sí (,te amo)). Do you love me? No, I don't (¿Me amas? No (, no te amo)). We can also say: Sí (, lo hago). No (, no lo hago), though I don't like them so much as the first ones. But there is a problem with some verbs such as "like" or "love" when saying things that we enjoy to do or practise. In the sentence: Do you like dancing? (¿Te gusta bailar?) in English the subject of the sentence is "you" and in Spanish "bailar". So when you say "Yes, I do" we cannot translate this as "Sí (yo lo hago)", but as "Sí (, me gusta)", because "I" is not the subject in the Spanish sentence.
If you don't believe me, ask your teacher.
I have to tell you that I've studied Spanish filology two years at University.
Thank you all.


----------



## superalternativo

ILIANA----------------> Superalternativo, creo que estás equivocado. Decir que "I do" significa solamente "yo lo hago"...

SUPERALTERNATIVO---> (Texto original) "I do" ...en su mas simple traducción sería ..."yo hago" ...o en su defecto..."yo lo hago".

Cuando te hablan en Ingles y te hacen una pregunta, p.e. Do you like dancing? (Te gusta bailar?). Al responder ...Yes, I do....dices Si, yo lo hago! AL ESCRIBIR “YO LO HAGO” ME REFIERO AL VERBO “GUSTAR”, Y LUEGO, EN ACTO SEGUIDO, EXPLICO LO SIGUIENTE: “…Pero en una traducción mas literaria contestaríamos en español con un simple....Si..! ..o con un: Si, si me gusta bailar (en este caso existe mayor formalidad al hablar)!”

Do you like apples? Yes I do. (“do” como auxiliar se refiere al verbo). En una simple traducción, digamos en una traducción literaria ó literal (textual, idéntica, exacta, al pie de la letra, puntual) quieres decir que “si” lo haces y te refieres al verbo “like”.

¿Te gustan las manzanas? Si..! (respuesta sencilla, corriente, normal, etc.) ..ó… Sí, si me gustan las manzanas (en este caso existe mayor formalidad al hablar, tal cual como cité en mi escrito original e incluso como se nos enseña a responder en las escuelas)!



STU PEDAZO, it was nice the way you were trying to explain that (above), mate. Pero, considera que estás hacienda una traducción literaria de idiomas y te invito a que leas más en cuanto al tema, más aún cuando dices desconocer lo que “traducción literaria” quiere decir! En todo caso, sería en otro escenario que podríamos discutir esto, ya que no creo que sea preciso buscar mayores argumentos para discutir en la ya “candente” discusión que tenemos!

HIKESTERSON, Lo siento si te sientes insultado, de verdad: lo siento mucho! Y quiero acotar que debes de tener cuidado cuando respondes a un tema con el que no simpatizas del todo. Me refiero por la manera como lo haces, mira tu párrafo, léelo! No es una cuestión de escribir, de tu parte, sólo la oración que “hace que mis palabras sean sólo una simple afirmación”, omitiendo mi explicación y generando un poco de vagancia en dicha oración al no escribir esta explicación! No quisiera pensar que esto ha sido “malintencionado” de tu parte, pero deja mucho que pensar en cuanto a la altura de la calidad del debate! Por otro lado, yo no voy a caer en discusiones inertes, en serio: ha sido muy agradable para mi haber discutido el tema, pero desde mi punto de vista: veo flaquezas, redundancias, y mucha falta de fiabilidad en la discusión del tema.

KAORUCA, Hombre, ya lo siento si no hemos acordado en la manera de explicar el asunto y la manera tajante como he expresado mi disconformidad con tu explicación. Te felicito por tu carrera, yo por mi parte, estudié Ing. Electrónica cinco años en la Univ., aunque no creo que esas connotaciones tengan mucho que ver con el tema en debate. ;O)


----------



## kaoruca

Espero dar una respuesta lo más completa posible pero para eso voy a hacer varios envíos porque esto me desconecta de tanto que hay que decir.
En inglés necesitan auxiliares para poder hacer sus preguntas, ya que el verbo principal (= el que tiene sentido completo) no puede ponerse delante del sujeto (excepto el verbo "be" que actúa como verbo principal y auxiliar cuando va solo) al hacer una pregunta. En español no tenemos ese problema, ya que es el mismo verbo principal el que hace la pregunta.
En inglés "do" puede ser auxiliar y verbo principal con sentido de "hacer". En español sólo tiene éste último sentido. Cuando en inglés nos preguntan "Do you smoke?"do" es auxiliar y "smoke" el verbo principal = ¿Fumas?. En la frase "Have you smoked?" "Have es el auxiliar y "smoke" el principal = ¿Has fumado? (los distinguiremos por los colores). Cada una se contesta con su auxiliar: "Yes, I do / Yes, I have", respectivamente. Y ahora se trata de buscar una traducción al español idónea.


----------



## kaoruca

Pues bueno, a la respuesta de ¿Fumas? podemos contestar un solo "Sí" (lo más común) o añadir el verbo principal: Sí, fumo. O también podemos cambiar el verbo "fumar" por el verbo principal "hacer" para no repetir el verbo "fumar", no porque esté traduciendo literalmente "do": Sí, lo hago. Así en el ejemplo siguiente contestamos: (Yes, I have) "Sí (he fumado/ lo he hecho)" y no porque aparezca "done", que no lo hace, sino porque hemos usado el verbo "hacer" como _comodín_ para no repetir el verbo "fumar". Pero con esto tenemos que tener cuidado, ya que con verbos como "like" no podemos hacerlo. Cuando nos preguntan "Do you like Sarah?" "¿Te gusta Sarah?" y contestamos "Yes, I do"  en español lo traduciríamos como Sí (, me gusta) y *NO* como Sí, lo hago. Esto es porque el sujeto de "gustar" en español es lo que gusta, "Sarah" (y en inglés "you", (tú) al que le gusta algo) por lo que no podemos contestar a una pregunta con un sujeto diferente al de dicha pregunta (¿Sarah gusta a ti? (Suena mal, pero así sería su traducción literal) Sí, lo hago = No tiene sentido)


----------



## kaoruca

Y si no fijaos cómo está escrita la 1ª persona singular: "Me", como se escribe cuando es objeto. Y aún más "Me gustas" = Sujeto elíptico "tú", verbo principal "gustas", Objeto "me" (= a mí). Fijaos en la desinencia verbal, la que se utiliza para la 2ª persona singular. ¿Casualidad? No.
Por lo tanto, a una frase como "¿Te gusta bailar? (= bailar es el sujeto) / Do you like dancing? (el sujeto es "you") no podemos contestar "Sí, lo hago" puesto que no nos han preguntado directamente si hacemos algo, nosotros no somos el sujeto real de la pregunta, sino "bailar". Contestaremos "Sí" o "Sí, me gusta". Y aquí no podremos usar el verbo "hacer" como _comodín_ de "gustar". Por eso, amigos que estudiais el español, os recomiendo poner sólo "Sí" ( en negativa sólo "No") y si tenéis que poner algo más poned el verbo principal en afirmativa (en correspondencia con el sujeto de la respuesta) o poned la respuesta en negativa usando también dicho verbo, según sea.
¿Conduces? Sí, conduzco/ No, no conduzco.
¿Tienes sal? (Sí,) sí tengo/ No, no tengo.


----------



## Jellby

"Sí, lo hago" podría usarse cuando el verbo (y sus complementos) son muy largos:

- ¿Sueles bailar con el demonio a la luz de la luna?
- Sí, lo hago

Sólo un "sí" basta, pero "sí, lo hago" no suena demasiado forzado, y ciertamente mejor que "sí, suelo", si acaso: "sí, suelo hacerlo".


----------



## hikesterson

Muchas gracias por tu explicación tan detallada y completa kaoruca...de verdad me impresionó muchisimo. Superalternativo, espero que ya sepas un poquito más ahora que tantas personas te han explicado bien los asuntos. A veces se necesita todo un pueblo para educar a una sola persona.


----------



## superalternativo

Kaoruca, que falta de entendimiento tan grande a mi explicación es la que has cometido!! Pero, descuida!, igual no te critico eso, ha sido tu opinión y te la respeto a pesar de todo! La verdad es que ya esto me ha producido mucha risa (reitero una vez más lo bien que la he pasado), y no creo que puedan haber muchos que lleguen a leer todos nuestros escritos, amén de llegar hasta tus últimas explicaciones. Ya todo el sentido se ha perdido, hemos caído en otros altercados y vaya que: bien distorsionados! Si seguimos ya sabes que estaremos en un circulo viciado de dimes y diretes !! Bueno, ya para dejar esto, creo que lo importante es que entendamos que no nos pondremos de acuerdo aca jejejeje! Por último, imagino que ha sido buena tu última explicación: le doy credibilidad a hikesterson y me alegra que lo hayas impresionado un poco ;O)  ...Suerte y espero que nos pongamos de acuerdo algún día y/o en algún tema!


----------



## hikesterson

Kaoruca y Stu Pedazo, no se preocupen, que los que entiendan la lógica, la razón, la verdad y que valoren el conocimiente también apreciarán tus explicaciónes y sabrán la precisión que tienen en cuanto al tema --especialmente tu último post, kaoruca.


----------

